# headlight covers?



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

Does gt Styling (GTS) make headlight covers for the B14? I haven't seen any but want a set.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

use the cosmetic forum much?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

headlight covers $44.99


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

I had a set on an earlier vehicle of mine, took it through the car wash one day and one of the covers blew off. Didn't know about it for 1/2 day. Hope they're the velcro type.


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a set. I bought some on e-bay for 91-94 sentras but they must have been packaged wrong. these are for the "angled" headlights on the 95-up sentras and 200SXs. they're just laying around in my garage, have no real use for em.

Dan


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

those covers are not street legal here in NJ


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

blackmaxima88 said:


> I have a set. I bought some on e-bay for 91-94 sentras but they must have been packaged wrong. these are for the "angled" headlights on the 95-up sentras and 200SXs. they're just laying around in my garage, have no real use for em.
> 
> Dan



how much you want for em? if you wanna sell, so he can buy em off ya


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

well lemme make sure that they're not scratched or anything. the guy refunded my money and told me to keep em cos of shipping costs. I'll let ya know.

Dan


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

did you find them yet? I'm interested if the price is cheap enough for me..lol.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BlackNismo95 said:


> Does gt Styling (GTS) make headlight covers for the B14? I haven't seen any but want a set.


You're better off saving that money and buying a set of crystal or projector headlights.. Those covers are cheesy


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

^ I agree, then if you want the black out effect, smoke 'em with some spray on tint. It'll kinda look like the newer diamante's.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> ^ I agree, then if you want the black out effect, smoke 'em with some spray on tint. It'll kinda look like the newer diamante's.


trash the spray on tint (i have never seens a 100% perfect unpooled night shot) go to www.stickercity.com and get the vinyl smoke sticker stuff and use that. i belive its like that "cling on" window tint.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dont use any of those spray on shit and tints for your headlights !! VERY NOT WISE !

it make your headlight light output WORSE than it already is stock.. do yourself a favor and pick up a set of the already pre smoked crystal clear h4 headlights for it just a better option!










im not trying to make a sale here im just here to advise you that if you add those tint crap youll see worse than you already do.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ wayyyyyy sexyer than any tint :thumbup:
also brighter with those H4 bulbs.


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> dont use any of those spray on shit and tints for your headlights !! VERY NOT WISE !
> 
> it make your headlight light output WORSE than it already is stock.. do yourself a favor and pick up a set of the already pre smoked crystal clear h4 headlights for it just a better option!
> 
> ...


I get a shit load of light from my stock heads and fogs.. i was really impressed with the stock lighting (buffed headlights and fogs)
I want a set of the diamond healights and corners, but they are a bit pricey. Very nice, but pricey.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BlackNismo95 said:


> I get a shit load of light from my stock heads and fogs.. i was really impressed with the stock lighting (buffed headlights and fogs)
> I want a set of the diamond healights and corners, but they are a bit pricey. Very nice, but pricey.



And $45 for cheesy covers isn't pricey?

Like anything else, you will be much more satisfied if you save your money and do it right the first time... this holds true with cosmetics or performance parts..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> And $45 for cheesy covers isn't pricey?
> 
> Like anything else, you will be much more satisfied if you save your money and do it right the first time... this holds true with cosmetics or performance parts..


yea, but i understand where he's coming from..........yet it still is a worth while investment. trust me these lights are even more impressive than stock "compund lens" lights. i have the stock 99 crystals that have the infamous "bar grill" (big fan btw :thumbup: ) and just having the clear lens is an improvement its self! i know because a friend has a 97 with the compound lens. but with the h4 bulbs on top of that it will be a night and day differance (some what of a pun there) so save up and go for it. :thumbup: 

p.s. i would suggest that when you get them find some sort of a clear polymer film to put over the lens to protect it from rock chips and what have you.  mine look pretty rough from highway driving and you will want to protect and investment like that.

p.s.s. you can never put a price on great lighting :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

BlackNismo95 said:


> I get a shit load of light from my stock heads and fogs.. i was really impressed with the stock lighting (buffed headlights and fogs)
> I want a set of the diamond healights and corners, but they are a bit pricey. Very nice, but pricey.


buffin does well ... but if you wanted the tint effect over the entire outer part of your lense your just harming the light output as it is.

sure it may seem bright now but once that tint goes on it significantly goes down in brightness...

and reason being the crystal is so high is because it not cheaply made. it pretty nice quality and durable unlike most of the reg frosted clear corners on ebay.


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

okay, I found mine. they're not scratched or anything. still in the box. they're not clear -- they're smoked to almost a complete blackout. i.e. you'll get no light shining through. I had a set on my black 88 maxima cos it looked sweet during the day. I'm just lettin ya know... they're completely smoked. still somewhat clear, but not for night time use.

let me know if you're still interested.

Dan


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

This might be helpfull to those who want headlight covers http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=89700


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

blackmaxima88 said:


> okay, I found mine. they're not scratched or anything. still in the box. they're not clear -- they're smoked to almost a complete blackout. i.e. you'll get no light shining through. I had a set on my black 88 maxima cos it looked sweet during the day. I'm just lettin ya know... they're completely smoked. still somewhat clear, but not for night time use.
> 
> let me know if you're still interested.
> 
> Dan


Still interested... but go easy on me. I'm doing the front seal next saturday and don't want to spend a whole lot of money in case i kill the car in the process..lol. got any pics so I can be sure they are the correct ones? If the car runs after the new seal is installed.. I will be getting new heads and tails. But i still like the blacked out effect. If you can't tell.. this is my other car blacked out.. The one I wanted the wire harness for. *no longer need that harness in the want adds, replaced the bad wires*


----------



## edo747 (Jan 14, 2004)

*headlight covers*

PMd ya :hal:


----------

